# my little setup



## jase (Feb 24, 2020)

my new set up

starting to get the hang of it ,thanks to mildred for the towels,


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Looks fantastic 😁 I love to see red in a kitchen 🥰

I am so pleased you like the towels!! Thanks again 😁 😁


----------



## cuprajake (Mar 30, 2020)

That looks well. Did you paint the gaggia?

@MildredM do you do any towels branded sage?

Cheers jake


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Cuprajake said:


> That looks well. Did you paint the gaggia?
> 
> @MildredM do you do any towels branded sage?
> 
> Cheers jake


 Yes! I will message to save derailing the thread


----------



## Southpaw (Feb 26, 2012)

Classic looks very nice in red 👍


----------



## Akp (May 2, 2020)

If "pimp my ride" did coffee machines. Your setup looks awesome! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jase (Feb 24, 2020)

ta very much for that now the journey starts


----------

